# Pole lights



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

You sure you have HPS and MH ballasts with the correct voltages and correct bulbs.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

575w lamps with 450w ballasts, and the reliability is terrible? Not trying to be sarcastic but are you surprised ? You have to use the appropriate lamp with those 450 ballasts.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah I don't quite think he knows what's going on.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Wiresparky said:


> The company I work for has done some pole light retrofits using Metrolight 400w and 450w ballasts. With the 400w ballasts 400w PS MH lamps are in use; with 450w ballasts 575w lamps. The electronic ballasts have been mounted in the heads with the lamps. At two of these sites the reliability is awful, with regular visits for replacement of ballasts that are under one year old.
> Anybody have any similar experiences?


You have to match everything. HPS ballast with the same wattage as your HPS bulb. Same goes for MH.


----------



## Wiresparky (Feb 24, 2012)

If the you all will go back and look at my post you will see that same problem is happening at the sites whether 400/400 or 450/575. I have seen that the Metrolight website recommends size match in their cross reference chart. The local lighting rep made the 450/575 match. Regardless, the electronic ballasts at both sites are 'burning'. As for comment 3, these are not high pressure sodium, but pulse start metal halide.


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

*MetroLight*

To much heat is being generated with the ballast and causing premature failures. We did a dealership and mounted the ballast on the bottom of the poles in a weather proof box. That should help with the failures.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

gmihok said:


> To much heat is being generated with the ballast and causing premature failures. We did a dealership and mounted the ballast on the bottom of the poles in a weather proof box. That should help with the failures.


did the dealership pay you? we've had problems in the past with them.


----------



## Wiresparky (Feb 24, 2012)

gmihok said:


> To much heat is being generated with the ballast and causing premature failures. We did a dealership and mounted the ballast on the bottom of the poles in a weather proof box. That should help with the failures.



Thanks for the info. I have had a feeling that is the problem. The lighting rep has told me that the product should be mounted in the exterior box, but was not insistent on it. Somebody made the decision to mount them in the heads. 
We were paid and have exchanged some of the ballasts in the past. The cost is becoming a bigger issue as time goes by. The BPA (Bonneville) gives a rebate to entice power consumers to make the switch to electronic ballasts.


----------

